# Pneumonia in Holstein Heifer



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Last month, I picked up two bull calves from an organic dairy. I mentioned to the woman that I would eventually be interested in a nurse cow, if one became available. She called me the following week to ask if I would be interested in a Holstein heifer (born 5/9) that needed to be treated for pneumonia. My husband and I decided that we would give it a go, as we wouldn't be out anything.

We treated her 11/4, 11/6, 11/8, and 11/10 with 15cc of LA200. She appeared to be doing much better (still coughing, but not panting heavy and less gurgling). By the end of last week, she appeared to be going back down hill (coughing more, still not panting and no more gurgle) . I went to the co-op to get Sustain III for my calves (scours) and to ask about what to do for her. Their cattle guy said to go ahead and treat her with the sulfas, too. We gave her 2 of the large boluses last Sunday and that seemed to really help (cough nearly gone, no panting, no gurgling).

Last night, when we went to go feed the calves, she wouldn't get up and seemed to be feeling pretty bad (coughing, panting, and gurgling). Today, she made it out of the stall and is laying in the field next to her grain bucket (coughing and slight pant...not gurgle). My daughter gave her hay and grain and she laid there to eat the grain. She still hasn't gotten up. I haven't had luck getting a temp on her. She isn't mean, but she isn't friendly. I haven't worked with her much yet, as I don't want to further stress her.

I cannot get any answers from any of the vets and am waiting for a call back from some of them. Does anyone have any advice on what might work for her?

I was told by the cattle guy at the co-op that pneumonia is generally reoccurring and that it's a good possibility that she will never be able to be bred. If this is the case, and she is miserable...is calling a vet advisable. If this is something that is never going to stop, I would rather put her down than watch her suffer. Of course, if she can recover and make it (without suffering) through the next year or so, we could send her to be butchered.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I would call the vet and be looking for Nuflor. It's really good with pneumonia but it is very pricey. If she is a good heifer and she hasn't been sick for too long she shouldn't have so much scarring that it will affect her her whole life. She should come around nicely.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

There are many antibiotics used to treat pneumonia. Get a temperature on the calf, then call your vet. Have a written record of what's been done with this calf when you call (drugs, dates, feed, etc.). 

Most will not hand out meds unless they see the animal or unless you have a long-standing relationship with the vet. You might also ask for Banamine or Flunix in addition to the antibiotics; this will help the calf FEEL better and hopefully eat, etc.

Good luck!!!


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

draxxin , nuflor , exceede or excenel also give a shot of prevail or banamine 

la200 rarely has much effect in our area central indiana


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

nuflor works good if you can get that. or if you can find RESFLOR works the best! kind of high priced . last time i bought it i paid 1.00 a cc and it is very thick. if you gave her two boluses last Sunday i would give her two more and if she getting better 3 days later give her two more. that seems to always help me i raise bottle calfs all the time good luck i hope she truns around for you 

i never heard of a calf that gets pneumonia that wont bred. thats new to me.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I would tube feed her. Also. She needs the energies to keep going.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice. I had dug more through the archives, and while there wasn't much about re-treating, I read about the Nuflor and Benamine. When the vet called me back, I asked about it and she told me that would definitely be her next choice. We'll be taking her in today at 3:00. 

Poor June Bug was running a fever of 103.2 yesterday. It may have been higher, but it was at 103.2 when she decided it was time to poop on me. 

I've never tube fed an animal, so I know nothing about it. I will talk to the vet about it today. Her appetite seemed to improve quite a bit with the sulfa bolus, but she is still on the thin side. 

Again, thank you for all of your help!


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Oops, I almost forgot to ask how long it takes for the scarring to occur. That is my definitely a big worry, as I can't breed her if she can't breathe. I was told that with our wet Oregon weather that pneumonia is something that there's a good chance she'll keep getting.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

YouTube is your friend. Put in tube feeding calf in the search bar. You will find videos to show you how. Well unless your on dial up.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I treat with sustain III every 3 days when needed. Also if the la was not working I would try nuflur, draccin, then micotil. Also with these i would be treating with bannamine also. Resflur is just nuflur and bannamine in one shot. Its a good idea to call the vet. Usually they know what kind of pneumonia bug is in the area and what it responds too. Plus they will more then likely treat in the vein which acts faster.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Hope that calf is better. Please give us an update from your vet visit!


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, loading June up yesterday was a near disaster. She was so weak that we thought we were going to lose her. The vet gave her Resflor and sent us home with another 30cc's. She has improved some and is out and about and loving on the little calves. When she lays down now, she does it with her head up, rather than not even having the energy for that.

Now, I have questions on her feed. The vet said to just give her a handful twice a day and build her back up slowly. She said with all of the antibiotics, it would be easy to give her diarrhea. She is getting unlimited quality grass hay. She was off her feed, for the most part and has lost a lot of condition (she is roughly 350, per weight tape).

How should I go about increasing her feed? I remember how quickly a cow can lose condition and I know they seem to put it back on in no time too, but I don't want to make her sick. Any thoughts on it?

I really appreciate everyone's help!!! I knew the issues when we got her and accepted that, but without good advice, we probably would have put her down. I don't have a lot of confidence in the vets around here unless I know what I'm talking about when I talk to them. They all have different advice and never call you back when you need them.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Steal somones cud. Probiotics also. Buildup her gut flora. I would do a handfull. Double it every day till she's To her normal amount as long as she isnt scouring. But you have to get proper gut bacteria going. Is she still on a bottle? Give her a little extra milk. Like a pint extra a day.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Glad you got her to the vet. 

Please take this with a grain of salt. Info from people on the Internet may or may not be the best thing for your calf. Everybody with cattle has suggestions and remedies but the vet has the degree and experience to back them up. It sounds as though this vet has been responsive and helpful. 

Make a list of questions to ask your vet. Take the calf's temperature everyday and keep track of it; it will be a gauge of how the calf feels. Write down the meds, the amounts, and time given so you have the info when you talk to your vet. Write down what you feed and the quantity, including the water. Make sure the calf has dry bedding and is not in drafts. 

One thing I would definitely ask about is whether this calf should be isolated from the others to prevent spreading this.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

As others have said, it's hard to beat the professional advice of a vet but if she were mine I'd give her some nuflor and keep her hydrated. Also keeping her moving a little will help. I wouldn't get her breathing hard and heavy as she's not getting enough oxygen now due to the inflammation in her lungs. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

francismilker, Resflor is Nuflor and Flunix combined. It's supposed to work fast on bovine respiratory disease. Let's all hope it does for this calf!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

G. Seddon said:


> francismilker, Resflor is Nuflor and Flunix combined. It's supposed to work fast on bovine respiratory disease. Let's all hope it does for this calf!


I was under the impression it was nuflor and bannamine combined. I have a bottle of it in the fridge and use it when needed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i use the resflor best thing on the market! glad she is doing better o and if you can get alfalfa hay that will also help


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

francismilker said:


> I was under the impression it was nuflor and bannamine combined. I have a bottle of it in the fridge and use it when needed. Thanks for the info.


Flunix is a brand name of bannamine. So yes in a way it is both in just one shot. I still would rather give them seperatly to tailor the dose to the animal.
Bob


----------



## AnnaK (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi
just my two cents here..
I read the label on Nuflor and it is supposed to be good as prevention of pneumonia and for shipping fever.. tried it and it did not work as treatment for our calves. Then treated with Tylan directly after and that worked that time. ? Different bugs maybe that they treat?? Still trying to figure this out, as we had a lot of pneumonia this winter in our barn


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes you are correct. Different bugs respond to different drugs. My protocol is start with the cheap and go from there. La200, nuflor,draccin, then the last resort, micotil. I also use sustain III with them. The last few years la200 has been real good choice.


----------

